# Have I forgotten anything for my Android build ?



## mendopell (May 28, 2015)

I'm about to get started with my android build thread, and I'd love to have my list looked over, where I can make sure I have everything needed.

*Nexus 2012 ( new in box )

This right angle OTG ( couldn't find one with a Y-cable already on it )*

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KCBB3WQ/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=19JNHXJEZ5XKV&coliid=I39IU2U6F66ZO&psc=1


*To this USB charger hub *

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VH84L5E/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=19JNHXJEZ5XKV&coliid=I3TP35EG18NUN2&psc=1


*To this DAC *

http://www.amazon.com/HiFiMeDIY-Digital-Analog-Converter-Optical/dp/B00AOH5JTQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1437500022&sr=8-1&keywords=hifimediy+sabre+usb+dac&pebp=1437500034266&perid=1AB0D4FX29MRTT6D8WE9

*And through this toslink cable *

Amazon.com: C2G / Cables To Go 27015 Toslink to Mini Toslink Cable, (1 Meter/3.3 Feet): Electronics

*To the PPI DEQ.8 dsp out to the amps ....*


What did I miss ? Your advice is much appreciated.


----------



## Kriszilla (Jul 1, 2013)

Get a right-angle adapter and use a proper OTG cable if you want data + charge. 

Ideally though, you'll tear off the back of the tablet, and remove the battery as it's a 3000+ mAh bomb waiting to go off. Buy a second battery (preferably a dead one, and cut off it's connector to run constant or switched 5.4v to the tablet. 

The DAC is an awesome choice. 

The charger isn't a hub. Get a 12v Buck converter so you can dial in specific power. 

You'll want a Joycon EXR if you want to keep your steering wheel controls, and an EasyCap device if you want to use an existing or added backup camera.


----------



## Nismo (Jan 10, 2010)

I have a Nexus 7 in my dash, and have for a couple summers in Indiana/Ohio. The car sits in the sun on construction sites most days, and I have had zero issues. I do have the windshield visors for front and rear windows that I use most of the time, which I purchased recently.

While I'm sure the battery is getting quite warm, there are ways of doing it where it's fairly unlikely you'll have issues.

Eric


----------

